# Chlomipramine



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have just read an IBS Research Update from the internet. This paper states that chlomipramine and Anafranil at night can be highly effective in combating the urgency and frequency that characterises IBS D (functional diarrhea) and are particulary effective at alleviating the early morning rush. Before I go and see my doctor about this, has anyone any experience of taking this trycyclic antidepressant?


----------

